# Morel MDT38



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Okay, this is kind of an update to my Dayton DC28F tweeter review. While the Dayton tweeter is indeed a fantastic tweeter, the dash mounting location left a little to be desired. The stage was way too far ahead of me, and there was some loss on the lower end. 

So, I decided to try out some Morel MDT38 tweeters I had laying around. These are rear chambered surface mount tweeters. Mounting solutions are endless, and while appearance can be somewhat ghetto (they're hot-glued to my dash right now), they sound AMAZING. Because I was able to image them the way I wanted and not the way Chrysler wanted, I was able to get the most out of these tweeters. 

I kept my crossover point of 2600 hz, which seems to be ideal for the Seas CA18RNX's I have in the doors. Sensitivity is almost exactly the same for the Morel as the Daytons, but the Morels still needed to be bumped down just a bit because they're much more on-axis now. 

I can't say enough about this combo now. Chad mentioned that he loves his MDT12's with CA18's, and I'm going to say the same for the CA18/MDT38 combo. Crystal clear, detailed and dynamic are good ways to describe the MDT38. Not a very laid back tweeter, but not shrill in any way.

If you're looking for a tweeter to mate with a CA18, that will give you a ton of mounting options, look at this tweeter. Like I said, aesthetically, it might not be the best option, but soundwise, it's very, very nice, and overcomes many of the challenges we face in this hobby of ours. 

Pics will be posted soon.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

So, are you noticing them being a seemless transfer also? That is still blowing my mind, but I like it! I have mine crossed at like 2K-2.2K for the mids now and a slight underlap to the tweet.

Chad


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah! For a tweeter that's very detailed and a woofer that's got a "fuller?" sound, it's amazing how well they blend together. So yeah, I'd have to say the transfer is seamless. I'm going to play a little more with crossover points. Right now both are at 2600 at 18db, but it's hard to say on my crossover without an o-scope. I'm going knock the mid down a little bit today and see what happens. 

My head unit has a low/mid/high eq on it, and it's set at 0/0/+1 respectively. Almost flat on the eq and this set sounds amazing. I will keep you posted on any further tweaks I do.

Only the second day of having these, and now I've got to find a way to de-ghettoize them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Why an O-Scope? You can use a DMM with a wide freq response. Set a tone at your intended -3dB point and move the crossover till the voltage cuts in half on your AC scale  Down and dirty.

Chad


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, but I got me one of these 

http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/F...=FlukeUnitedStates&Category=SCM(FlukeProducts)

and I want to play. Actually, just makes me want to do things the complicated way. This doodad works as a DMM as well. So I guess I'll do it your way.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Those are cool, I still use analog at home. I used to use a TDS340 acquisition scope along with an analog. I work with a lot of tube audio and the digital scopes just don't show that bias "dog leg" like the analog ones do. But you cannot EVER beat the fruits of the "Autoset" feature. Put signal at it, hit autoset, BAM, there's a waveform! No knob twittling 

Chad


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

It's funny because when we got these we had to turn in our old Tektronik scopes. I hated to let it go. Even with all the knob twiddling and tweaking and pulling your hair out, it was still a great piece of equipment. 

I'm honestly not a digital fan for the most part. Just love that warm, soothing analog sound (especially tubes). I played electric bass for many, many years, and I'd always take a tube amp over a solid state (as most will). But in my job, if we relied on analog, our equipment would be taking up 10x the space, and it's already big to begin with.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What I do miss about digital scopes are the math functions, which, can be indespensible when working on PWM stuff!

Turn in the Teks eh? Were they leased or going on Ebay? 

Chad


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Actually we have a pool for tools. When I get newer stuff, I turn in the old stuff which then goes down the chain until the equipment is completely obsolete. Then who knows what happens to it. So, essentially, I don't "own" any of my electronic tools. I let my company do that for me.


----------



## Masi994 (Aug 25, 2005)

MiniVanMan said:


> Okay, this is kind of an update to my Dayton DC28F tweeter review. While the Dayton tweeter is indeed a fantastic tweeter, the dash mounting location left a little to be desired. The stage was way too far ahead of me, and there was some loss on the lower end.
> 
> So, I decided to try out some Morel MDT38 tweeters I had laying around. These are rear chambered surface mount tweeters. Mounting solutions are endless, and while appearance can be somewhat ghetto (they're hot-glued to my dash right now), they sound AMAZING. Because I was able to image them the way I wanted and not the way Chrysler wanted, I was able to get the most out of these tweeters.
> 
> ...


How do you think these would perform off axis? I'm thinking about trying these in a high and deep door mount.

M


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

how would this tweeter compare to the reference tweeter, the rs28a?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't think this tweeter will perform that well off-axis. It will do okay, but for the money they cost I don't think the performance justifies it. So, my say on it is "no", they're not very good off-axis. When playing with them, the lose a lot of the clear high end. Down low they still perform fantastically, but if you're looking for that clear, detailed high hat, then these off-axis will be okay, but not great. Then again, not many tweeters will handle that high off-axis. Not sure. Personally I could live with it, if I hadn't heard them on-axis.

As for comparing them to the RS28. I really can't say. I don't have any RS28's laying around to compare them to. Like I said in the original post, these tweeters greatest strength is their flexibility in mounting. May not look the best, but damn you can get great sound out of them.

Back to Chad. I still seem to be somewhere around the 2600 mark for a crossover point. Just seems to work the best. But, I did start throwing in some music like Pink Floyd and am completely amazed at how, and I'll use your words, "seamless" this setup really is. I have a good deal of distance seperating the tweeter and mid. I'd say it's somewhere around 24"+. I don't have many female vocalist CDs, but it almost felt like I could stick my tongue down Gwen Stefani's throat, there was that much presence. One of my favorite singers is Geoff Tate of Queensryche. If you're familiar with him, he has great range and let's his operatic training come through on a lot of his music. You really hear the difference between effects driven voice and natural voice. And best of all, it's all right in front of you. Even with the large distance in physical spacing. 

MAN, I LOVE THIS SETUP!!!!!!!


----------

